# which automatic trap thrower to buy for home use ?



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

I can only afford to buy this 1 time. ha ha. Which automatic trap thrower should i buy just to used out on the farm with friends and family. will be using it 1 or 2 times a week. i just want a brand that will hold up and best value for the money. they have 3 or brands in the 300.00 to 700.00 range. please give name brand and models that u recommend. thanks. marty


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Just buy a 3/4 cock and put it on a 4x4 in the ground. I have a friend that has an auto thrower and it only throws one and he said he rarely uses it.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I was at a friends house that had a White Wing or smoething with a wobble kit. Don't waste your money on the wobble kit. It was nice not having to cock it, and the pedal/switch on the ext. cord was nice. I don't know about durability. I would say get the best one you can afford.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Do-All White Wing automatic trap thrower.


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

A Do-All thrower is the only way to go


----------



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks for the help. marty


----------

